# EagleTac P100A2 Review



## ernsanada (Mar 8, 2009)

I received the EagleTac P100A2 yesterday. I purchased the P100A2 from the EagleTec Store.

When I first saw EagleTac P100A2 I thought it looked liked a Fenix E20. In fact I thought it was an exact copy of the body. Was I wrong. The P100 has a fatter batttery tube. The only things that are similar is the knurling, finish, both rubber rear clickie switch covers stick out and they both use a forward clicke.







The Crees they use are both different. The EagleTac P100A2 uses a Cree XPE Q5 and the Fenix uses a Cree Q2. Notice the difference in the sizes of the Cree.


Left, EagleTac P100A2. Right, Fenix E20






This is a front shot of the EagleTac P100A2. The P100A2 uses a Cree XPE Q5 with a SMO reflector.






Close up of the Cree XPE Q5. The XPE looks off centered. When I hold the P100A2 in my hand and turn the light I can see the XPE hot spot is definitely off centered.







The EagleTac P100A2 with Cree XPE Q5 puts out a nice beam for a SMO reflector. The tint on my light puts out a slight creme color.


EagleTac P100A2 @ 96"







The Fenix E20 beam shot looks like this.


Fenix E20 @ 96"







Comparing the beam shots of the EagleTac P100A2 XPE Q5 vs the Fenix E20 Q2 looks like this.


Left, EagleTac P100A2 XPE Q5. Right, Fenix E20 Q2 @ 96"






Left, EagleTac P100A2 XPE Q5. Right, Fenix E20 Q2 @ 96" Stepped down exposure







The EagleTac P100A2 has 2 levels of light. Turbo Mode and General Mode. Some may not like General Mode because it is not low enough for close in viewing. I used the light this morning in the dark and set the light in General Mode and thought it's a little too bright if you want to read something or look at something close.

To get to General Mode just turn the bezel counterclockwise until the light level changes. It feels about 1/8" turn.


I did some outdoor beam shots of both lights the EagleTac P100A2 and the Fenix E20.


EagleTac P100A2 @ 32' (Turbo Mode)






EagleTac P100A2 @ 32' (General Mode)






Fenix E20 @ 32'







These are the lux readings I got @ 1 meter.

EagleTac P100A2 (Turbo Mode) - 5150 lux @ 1 meter

EagleTac P100A2 (General Mode) - 1730 lux @ 1 meter

Fenix E20 - 2530 lux @ 1 meter


I used Duracell 2650 mAh Rechargeable Nimh in both lights.

EagleTec claims a run time of 1.8hrs to 50% in Turbo mode, 8hrs to 50% in General Mode with two Sanyo Eneloop AA batteries.


The Fit is excellent on the EagleTac P100A2. The threads feels smooth when you have to change light levels or unscrew the various parts. O-rings came lubed.











The knurling is excellent. The finish was good. It's Type III Hard Anodize Black but I did have a couple of spots of bare aluminum showing. After closer examination it looks like the finish was chipped.






The "chips"












The EagleTec logo
















This is the inside view of the Cree XPE module. I did not remove the module.






Rear shot of the forward clicke.






This is how much the rear rubber switch cover sticks out. About 2.6mm. The rear clickie feels smooth with a positive action. Not mushy.






Inside view of the rear clickie.






Came packaged like this.






Instructions and o-rings and a clip for a lanyard is included.






Size comparsion to my hand.













Pros

I think the EagleTac P100A2 is a nice light for it's price. I think the reason there is no holster included is to keep down the cost.

I like the beam profile it puts out. Smooth for a SMO. I am happy with the tint of my beam, creme color.

Uses common AA batteries. Fits Duracell 2650 mAh Rechargeable Nimh batteries. Sometimes these batteries don't fit some battery tubes.

The knurling is good for grip.

Forward clickie.


Cons

A couple of chips in the finish.

Cree XPE Q5 off centered.

Instead of General Mode there should be a low Mode.


----------



## copperfox (Mar 8, 2009)

Great review, as always Ernsanada. Thanks.


----------



## Wilkerson Brasil (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice Review as usual.

Now I´ll buy a Eagletac for a friend of mine.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the great overview Ernie - love the detailed light pics, beamshots, lux readings and general handling comments. :thumbsup:

I'm looking forward to receiving mine. Just got the shipping notice, but it usually takes 2-3 weeks from 4sevens' shop to get up here. Judging from your lightmeter readings, the P100A2 seems to be a good thrower for the 2xAA class. 

I had much the same expectation (reservation?) that the body design would be like the E20. Glad to see it is more substantial and solid-looking. 

Thanks again! :twothumbs


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 8, 2009)

Your Nikon D40 takes great pictures, and so do you! :naughty:

P.S. Black appliance touch-up paint works good on pitted anodization...


----------



## EPVQ30 (Mar 8, 2009)

awesome pics friend.
let me ask you, did you get the cpf8 coupon?


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 8, 2009)

Awesome review Ernie! Thanks for doing it...

I always liked your reviews because it has *lot of pics*, and you always post a *pic of you holding the light in your hand*!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 8, 2009)

EPVQ30 said:


> awesome pics friend.
> let me ask you, did you get the cpf8 coupon?



Yes I did. Cost was $39.95 shipped.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 8, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Your Nikon D40 takes great pictures, and so do you! :naughty:
> 
> P.S. Black appliance touch-up paint works good on pitted anodization...



Thanks!

I had to buy my 3rd lens for my Nikon D40. The same 18-55mm/3.5-5.6 G-AFS ED-2 DX LENS. My first lens broke off my camera when my strap got caught on one of my kitchen drawer knobs and fell to the floor. 

My second lens got messed up when I slammed on my rental car brakes in Hawaii. The camera bag fell on the carpet floor the camera came out of the bag. My lens would take over exposed pictures when I would take close up pics.


----------



## Axion (Mar 8, 2009)

So I'm really hoping that the XP-E is the cree solution to ringy beams. From your pics it looks like the beam is pretty much ring free even with the SMO reflector. Would you say that is accurate?

On that note: 4Sevens! or Nitecore if you're listening... put a Q3 5A XP-E in the D10 and you've got a least one sale.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes my beam with the SMO is ring free.


----------



## emr (Mar 8, 2009)

?


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 8, 2009)

So is the build quality the same as the other eagletacs (or other midrange lights like fenixes)? 
I don't really understand how they can sell these two lights (the p100C2 and P100A2) for only $40 and still make a profit. They have basically everything you could want in a light (except a low low mode), and they cost at least $20 less than their competition. 
I seriously hope whatever super-advanced robots eagletac must be using to build these lights so cheaply don't rebel against humanity...


----------



## 1anrm (Mar 8, 2009)

Well... maybe there are some qc issues why would it have so much chips in the finish? I have mine coming in later this week so I'll have to check if mine has those chips as well. There is no holster, no lanyard so some of the costs goes there. Maybe they just really lowered their margin on these models  
BTW thanks Ersanada love your reviews helps a lot :twothumbs.


----------



## Superorb (Mar 9, 2009)

1anrm said:


> Well... maybe there are some qc issues why would it have so much chips in the finish? I have mine coming in later this week so I'll have to check if mine has those chips as well. There is no holster, no lanyard so some of the costs goes there. Maybe they just really lowered their margin on these models
> BTW thanks Ersanada love your reviews helps a lot :twothumbs.


Now if they had a Lo/Med/Hi modes I'd buy at least one. If they had the above plus a clip/anti-roll I'd buy at least two


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 9, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> So is the build quality the same as the other eagletacs (or other midrange lights like fenixes)?
> I don't really understand how they can sell these two lights (the p100C2 and P100A2) for only $40 and still make a profit. They have basically everything you could want in a light (except a low low mode), and they cost at least $20 less than their competition.
> I seriously hope whatever super-advanced robots eagletac must be using to build these lights so cheaply don't rebel against humanity...


Good one. Now there's an image - dystopian world due to flashlight manufacturer (Eagletac is the new skynet!). 

On a more serious note, the Fenix L2T V2 (which has been out for awhile) is only $6 more with 4sevens' discount. If the build is comparable, then it would really come down build and beam preferences (i.e. knurling) and how low of a Lo mode you wanted (L2T is supposedly lower). And Fenix includes the holster. :shrug:

Ernie, any thoughts to how the build quality compares between the L2T and P100A2? I seem to recall you did an L2T V2 review not too long ago. Is the Fenix Lo mode really lower? And thanks again for everything you've already included in this P100A2 review!


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 9, 2009)

Sincerely, I don´t think EagleTac is cheap. All the others that are overpriced, and we got used to it...

Nobody knows what is the REAL cost of making a flashlight. We just get used to the final price, and tried to suppose the real cost of production....

Maybe some 100 dollars light costs 20% of that to be produced.

Sorry for the off topic. Back to Ernie´s review!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 9, 2009)

The only L2T I have is the RB80 and Luxeon version. 

I can check it when it when I get home from work but I don't know if the low mode is low as the L2T Q2, L2D CE or LD20 Q5.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 9, 2009)

ernsanada said:


> The only L2T I have is the RB80 and Luxeon version. I can check it when it when I get home from work but I don't know if the low mode is low as the L2T Q2, L2D CE or LD20 Q5.


Ah, thanks Ernie. I don't have a L2T-Q2 either, but I understand from various posts (including 4sevens' comments) that its Low mode is lower than the original L2T-RB80 (which I also have). Still, the RB80 version could be a useful comparison.


----------



## jkdguy (Mar 9, 2009)

Great review! Can the off-center emitter be easily fixed (centered) by hand, or does it require a factory technician to work on it?

David


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for another great review, ernsanada. I particularly like your outdoor beamshots.



selfbuilt said:


> Good one. Now there's an image - dystopian world due to flashlight manufacturer (Eagletac is the new skynet!).
> 
> On a more serious note, the Fenix L2T V2 (which has been out for awhile) is only $6 more with 4sevens' discount. If the build is comparable, then it would really come down build and beam preferences (i.e. knurling) and how low of a Lo mode you wanted (L2T is supposedly lower). And Fenix includes the holster. :shrug:
> 
> Ernie, any thoughts to how the build quality compares between the L2T and P100A2? I seem to recall you did an L2T V2 review not too long ago. Is the Fenix Lo mode really lower? And thanks again for everything you've already included in this P100A2 review!


 
I think another selling point for the L2T v2.0 is the Fenix lego potential. 

I don't have the L2T, but I do have an L1T v2.0 w/Q2, and I'd say the low is about 15 lumens, give or take. I think it's the same on the L2T, but with longer runtime.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 9, 2009)

This is a picture with the lanyard clip installed.


----------



## Superorb (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you done any runtime tests with eneloops? I'd like an independent result not form Eagletac.


----------



## TONY M (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for review ernsanada!

Its good to hear that the beam pattern is free of rings with the smooth reflector. Now I just need to replace all of my XR-E lights with XP-Es emitters.


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 10, 2009)

XP-E has different beam pattern so there're no rings but it will also give different beam in XR-E reflector.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 10, 2009)

Superorb said:


> Have you done any runtime tests with eneloops? I'd like an independent result not form Eagletac.



Selfbuilt will be getting the same light and he will have all the run times for different batteries. Look out for his review.

He lives in Canada so shipping there takes longer to get through customs.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2009)

ernsanada said:


> He lives in Canada so shipping there takes longer to get through customs.


Too true, I'm afraid. It will be at least another week (maybe two) before it gets here. But I'll prioritize this one for runtime testing, and add it to my 2xAA round-up thread within a couple of days of arrival.

I'll include throw/output, comparison beamshots and overview comments like all the lights in that round-up, but I probably won't do a stand-alone review. I can't compete with Ernsanada's photographic skills! :thumbsup:

Thanks again for the great overview Ernie. It's making me look forward to having this one in my lightbox.


----------



## Superorb (Mar 10, 2009)

selfbuilt said:


> Too true, I'm afraid. It will be at least another week (maybe two) before it gets here. But I'll prioritize this one for runtime testing, and add it to my 2xAA round-up thread within a couple of days of arrival.
> 
> I'll include throw/output, comparison beamshots and overview comments like all the lights in that round-up, but I probably won't do a stand-alone review. I can't compete with Ernsanada's photographic skills! :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks again for the great overview Ernie. It's making me look forward to having this one in my lightbox.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 11, 2009)

to Ernsanada --


Great Job on this review !


Thank you for your time, effort, and dedication.


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:

_


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 12, 2009)

ernsanada said:


> This is a picture with the lanyard clip installed.



I forgot to mention my clip is loose and spins around. It's supposed to fit tight and be an anti-roll device.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 12, 2009)

I put a Sigman GID ring in the space for the lanyard ring, which seems to be made for a bigger light.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ernie,

Hope you don't mind, but I thought I'd post my runtime graphs for the P100A2 here. I'm not planning to do a full review of this light, but I will be adding full details to my 2xAA round-up review soon.










As to how it compares to other lights, the outputs and runtimes of the P100A2 on Hi/Lo are almost an exact match to my Fenix L2D-Q5 on Turbo/Med.


----------



## Chao (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool:thumbsup:! there is a good regulation at first 20 minutes with alkaline battery, thanks selfbuilt.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you, SelfBuilt !


:goodjob::thanks:

_


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Selfbuilt!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you, selfbuilt!


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the runtimes, selfbuilt!
The P100A2 would be a good light to hand out for birthdays, etc. It gives enough light on "low" with alkalines and they can throw a high power blast on occasion without killing the batteries too hard. The twist head a tail clicky make it simple to use without sequences to remember. I'm going to order one of those.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 27, 2009)

BentHeadTX said:


> Thanks for the runtimes, selfbuilt!
> The P100A2 would be a good light to hand out for birthdays, etc. It gives enough light on "low" with alkalines and they can throw a high power blast on occasion without killing the batteries too hard. The twist head a tail clicky make it simple to use without sequences to remember. I'm going to order one of those.


Agreed, it is a good choice - along with the Fenix L2T V2. 

The difference is whether you want knurling or not, and whether you like the output levels to be Turbo/Med (P100A2) or Turbo/Lo (L2T V2). Otherwise, the circuit performance seems to be about the same.


----------



## defloyd77 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd like to see/read a comparison between the P100A2 and the L2T Q2, as far as beam shape and tint are concerned as I may sell my L2T for the P100A2 as I like the 45 lumen low more than the 16 low on the L2T and the Fenix is pretty dang slick, the ET's knurling would be very helpful. I just want to be sure the ET has good enough side spill for my uses.

Also will they be putting a 5a in the ET? That'd totally seal the deal.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Apr 8, 2009)

They offer a 5A in the P10A2 light, but I am not sure if they intend to offer a 5A in the P100A2 version. I'd love to see it, though!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 7, 2009)

By any chance someone knows how to make a DIY diffuser for the P100a2? Thanks.


----------



## lebox97 (Oct 7, 2009)

lot's of things...
scotch tape clear or frosted, press-n-seal from the kitchen, screen protector off palm/ipod etc just to name a few...
fine grit sandpaper or etching cream on lens for a more permanent solution


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 7, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> By any chance someone knows how to make a DIY diffuser for the P100a2? Thanks.



2 dimensional (disc) or 3 dimensional (cone)?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 7, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> 2 dimensional (disc) or 3 dimensional (cone)?


 
something like a ghetto Surefire F04. lol

I tried the water bottle cap, but it too loose.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 12, 2009)

How do I remove the ring to get the module out? I kept on trying to turn it and it just turns and turns, but it won't come off. Thanks.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 14, 2009)

No one knows how to get the retainer ring out?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone know what clip fits the P100A2? And where can I get one? Thanks.


----------

